# Mobile Catering



## ndkrog (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello
I want to put a mobile kitchen together for on-site catering.
I have been searching the web for weeks and am more confused than ever.
I have a million questions, but will only ask a few:
Does anyone know a good concession trailer company?
What equip would you include (want to use more gas than elec)?
What equipment is a must have?
What equipment is the most vesatile? (conv oven, pizza oven,reg oven, high tech smoker etc)
If you had to buy the following equip for a trailer what brand would you recommend: (preferably inexpensive but if quality is worth extra money)
- oven
- fryers
- fridge/frezzer
- pizza oven
- smoker
- meat slicer
- prep tables
I am looking for small footprint items due to space.
I know I said only a few questions, but any help would be greatly appreciated.
thank you
neil & andrea krog


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

WellsCargo, best on the market. Not cheap so when you ask for a good one, be ready to pay for a good one.

Make everything you can use propane. Everything, I converted our gensets to run on propane.

Depends on your menu. But for starters, double convection set, flat top, hood with ansol, two door reach in freezer, two door reach in reefer, prep cooler with work top. Coffee maker, 4 Eye burner set.

Convections and the flat top are most versatile.

Always buy quality, but by USED quality. Auctions are best, but Used Equipment dealers can be a source as is ebay. 

Fryers are a no no in a mobile unit. Never ever. If you must have a fryer, buy one put it on casters and use it outside. Same with a chargrill.

Don't purchase the small footprint crap, purchase full size equipment but in smaller sizes. I.E. 4 eye wolf burner range instead of the normal 8 eye.

You will want to be able to use full size hotel pans, sheet pans and industry standard stuff. Nice flat top for a trailer is 2 foot by 3 foot.

One thing I added later what a small steamer. Gets sides up to temp without drying them out.

I have four mobile units now.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm going to expand to a trailer, cube truck or a Dodge/Mercedes Sprinter van next year, just weighting the pros/cons.

The Sprinters are a little pricey in the US, but check this site out for ideas: Food Catering Trucks Design, Mobile Catering Business, mobile catering trailers, mobile catering trucks, Mobile Restaurant Business, Mobile Catering Kitchen Vehicle


----------



## ndkrog (Oct 25, 2007)

thank you for the information...it is deeply appreciated.
one question though...why no fryer and grill in the unit?

neil


----------



## ndkrog (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi bbally
I forgot to ask, what is the layout of your existing trailers?
(only if you want to share the info? or pics)
p.s. love your signature line
thanks
neil


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Fryer in a trailer is known as DEATH TRAP, no amount of Ansul would save you or your employee from certain death if the heat went off kilter and the thing hit flash point. Nor could you escape if water accidentally got into the fryer. I know people do it. I just don't and want, made a deal with the gods during a runaway fryer one time, not me, not ever, and never would I put an employee in that position.

I set all my fryers up outside, safe, easy to get away from, and just plain easier to clean up after outdoors.

Same with grill, to much ventilation and make up air required. And if the fat flashes, you can not escape. I carry a big 3 foot by 6 foot char-gril, but it also works outdoors behind my kitchen trailer. Booth units ride on the back of the trailer to location. Then it is outside city for them:lol:

I will take some pictures Monday at work and post them for you.


----------



## note2note (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw a company on ebay that is located in Nevada, there is also another one in Georgia. I am not sure where you are located, but the one in Nevada had different options. Go on ebay and check out Concession Trailers.


----------

